# Buying a camera this diwali



## harshk360 (Oct 10, 2010)

hi, i wanna buy a camera this festive season. Any brand can do but it should be of good quality and sturdy. 
Budget - Rs.15000 max
i want a camera which gives some feel of dslr manual controls but at this price, so super zoom is the category I am looking at.

Features like geotagging or social networking support aren't necessary(read as useless) for me.

so i basically want a nice ultrazoom camera with high picture quality and good feel of manual controls under 15000


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 10, 2010)

Look for Panasonic FZ35 or Canon SX130 IS.


----------



## harshk360 (Oct 10, 2010)

i give more preference to image quality over controls, so the panasonic has a lot of control but not excellent quality.


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2010)

diwali/deepavali means u r gonna shoot in the night. that means u will need a low light camera.

let me warn u, no small sensor p&s can do good in low light. there are some bigger sensor p&s are available that are for shooting in low light :
> canon s90/95
> Fuji F200EXR
> Panasonic LX3/LX5
> Nikon P7000

or, simply a DSLR.

i m not really sure if any of these fall below 15k, but some of them are sure for under 20k.

however, if ur object is close and there is enough light then u can use a p&s with flash, but for faraway objects like light on building or pandals or fireworks in the sky u have to use a good low light cam with high ISO, cause flash wont reach them.


----------



## winzip (Oct 11, 2010)

The price of entry level DSLRs have gone down drastically - Nikon D3000 with 18-55mm lens - Rs. 21-22k. So I think there is no point going for digicams with a budget of 15k. DSLRs have large sensors and the image quality is far better. Stretch your budget and go for DSLRs.

You can buy zoom lens later as per your requirement.

If you want a camera for regular use (sleek & can be carried in the pocket) you can go for those from Nikon within 5-7k.


----------



## Uoter (Oct 15, 2010)

Why not conside SONY x56...


----------



## harshk360 (Oct 15, 2010)

ok......leave the dslr.....suggest the camera with best photo quality and comfortable to use in point and shoot category under 14,000


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2010)

harshk360 said:


> ok......leave the dslr.....suggest the camera with best photo quality and comfortable to use in point and shoot category under 14,000



Canon SX130 IS will be your best bet at that budget.


----------



## icebags (Oct 17, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Canon SX130 IS will be your best bet at that budget.



cannon sx130is is the best digicam at that range. 

+1


----------



## Ecko (Oct 18, 2010)

guyz anything better in U.S that i can get ??


----------



## Ecko (Oct 18, 2010)

for same price ...!!!


----------



## hikapil (Oct 18, 2010)

Nikon L110
I like the looks and features both of this camera...


----------



## rishitells (Oct 18, 2010)

+1 for Canon Powershot SX130 IS. It has everything you need.
12x Optical Zoom, manual controls. 
And really good HD video recording.
Just purchased it, truly satisfied with the cam.

make sure u buy rechargeable NiMH batteries with it.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Oct 19, 2010)

I too wanted to buy a megazoom with a decent picture quality at something below 13k INR. Want some suggestions.

I have found the following cameras fit the bill. Suggest me if there are any better options or the best of what I have come up with.

1. Fujifilm FinePix S1800
2. Kodak EasyShare Z981
3. Nikon Coolpix L110


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2010)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> I too wanted to buy a megazoom with a decent picture quality at something below 13k INR. Want some suggestions.
> 
> I have found the following cameras fit the bill. Suggest me if there are any better options or the best of what I have come up with.
> 
> ...



Its better to select canon sx130IS then 3 u suggested...reason sx130IS have great pic quality, great manual mode, 720p recording, 12x optical zoom


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Oct 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Its better to select canon sx130IS then 3 u suggested...reason sx130IS have great pic quality, great manual mode, 720p recording, 12x optical zoom



i was actually preferring a camera with decent telephoto capabilities. SX 130IS is nice but are are any more options with zoom capabilities of 15x or more? Of course without any compromise in quality.


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2010)

Dhrubajyoti said:


> i was actually preferring a camera with decent telephoto capabilities. SX 130IS is nice but are are any more options with zoom capabilities of 15x or more? Of course without any compromise in quality.



Dhruba, the cams u mentioned are them but they dont give u the picture quality. Another good camera in that range is panasonic TZ8, its a bit more expensive @ ~15K but with intelli zoom option u will get 16x (quality will deteriorate a little). 

still, full telephoto of sx13is is 336mm while TZ8 is 300mm. i.e. without intellizoom, sx130 has more reach than TZ8.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2010)

I like canon sx20IS its just brilliant but it cost 18k and have only 14x which dont match ur requirement

secondly u can get Nikon p100 which have all manual settings for nearly 18-19k but its pic quality is not good enough


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks everyone i think i will go with the sx 130is......thanks again....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2010)

Right choice...u wont regreat


----------



## Baker (Oct 25, 2010)

hi last week i brought sonyH55 for 14700 rs ... very compact and good image quality
*www.sony.co.in/product/dsc-h55


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2010)

deepak_cucek said:


> hi last week i brought sonyH55 for 14700 rs ... very compact and good image quality
> DSC-H55 : H Series : Digital Still Camera : Sony India



He already bought Canon SX130.


----------



## Dhrubajyoti (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks everyone. I have already bought sx130is...and I m happy about it...Thanks for all your suggestions....


----------

